
Ask HN: Best Intro to Web Development Course? - ciguy
Looking to help a friend get started with web development. I&#x27;m technical but on the DevOps and Backend side of things, so not sure what approaches&#x2F;courses are best for getting started these days.
======
keyle
I'm not sure if I'm helping much but I started in 1996 by making webpages.
Then I got a job in the field and kept going.

My advice today is DON'T start with a framework, make the simplest web page
with no logic or CSS. Then add a bit of CSS and a bit of JS, all "by hand", no
frameworks. When your hands hurt from typing verbose javascript then look at
the frameworks. Starting from high-level going towards the bottom is a bad
idea, as you don't understand half of what's happening. Start at the bottom,
understand the DOM and CSS properly, then manipulate it by hand. Only later
look at the whole 1-page app thing, server side partial rendering, SASS, etc.

